

Multitasking Management in the Operating System Kernel - nkurz
http://kukuruku.co/hub/opensource/multitasking-management-in-the-operating-system-kernel

======
Anthony-G
I usually only have time to check the most upvoted submissions and only
clicked the link by accident. I think it’s useful to have an understanding of
how OS kernels carry out fundamental tasks such as scheduling and memory
management. It’s a very good introduction to the subject of scheduling but I’d
need to brush up on my C to get the full benefit of the article.

------
userbinator
I particularly like how the article builds from the ground-up, with examples
on the way. I think starting with the simple things first is always a good
idea.

